# Mathews creed xs?



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone have any reviews on the mathews creed xs? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I shot one before I purchased the ZXT. I didn't care for it but a lot of people shoot it. I like the smaller cams on the ZXT. To me it felt like it took a lot to get it over the hump with the bigger cam (it may be just me though). Go shoot one or two bows and see how you like them.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*ZRT vs. Creed XS*

I bought a Creed XS and a ZRT in a auction for the Texas A&M Wildlife Society in April. The ZRT is easier to pull over but the Creed XS is much smoother and faster upon release. Otherwise both are great bows but the heaver pull of the Creed XS gives it the smoothness in shooting. Plus both bows are Maroon.


----------

